# C. nurii 'Mersing' spathe



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Just wanted to share my first spathe with this particular C. nurii.

First day opened.









Two days later and the texture on the limb is much more pronounced and a deeper bend also.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

What is it that you have in with your crypts? Some kind of moss?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

It's aquasoil topped with sphagnum moss. The sphagnum seems to keep the white weblike fungus at bay.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is the 2014 bloom. There is an unopened spathe directly in front of the open one.

Enjoy


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful flower. lack of iron and sunlight else should have some brown mark
Cheers


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice man!!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Great job as always.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, while we are out shoveling snow, those in the Islands are grooming and pampering their plants during the winter.
Wanna trade?
Beautiful flower! Keep up the good work.
Bill


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Is this the same plant that was over a foot long?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Is it nurii 'Mersing'?
Bill


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words fellas.

Yes, this was the foot long nurii Xue!

Yes, Bill, this from Mersing.


----------

